# Babies



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well I finally saved a spawn from my pb/pb Platinum Angels and I say first because the first one they ate and the second the male didnt get it rite and had about 80% the were infertile but this time about 90% were fertile.

Aug 6th










Aug 7th










Aug 9th










Aug 11th










Today










They got there first real feeding today and it is nice watching those little orange spots grow inside them from the BBS


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Are you not on MIAPG forum?*pc:dont_tap_the_glass:*banana dance:two_plus_two_equals:fishGreen:*gaming*flaming*laugh out loud*question*reading:hahaha:*f-18 smiley


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I canr remember I might be *old dude LOL yup here there and a few others


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I'm the same way. Very cool. *pc:fish10:


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I got free swimmers too, let me see the grow out tank?


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey, grats on the wigglers! I've got a marble angel pair in my store that keep spawning, but they're very, very new at it. They keep eating the fry. I think I may attempt moving them to a tank out in the back room so they can have some privacy.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

WhiteDevil said:


> I got free swimmers too, let me see the grow out tank?


I hatched them out in a 2 1/2 gallon and I just moved them to a 5 gallon then they will go to a 10 gallon and then I will then put them into a 4 foot 35 gallon and after I cull the deformed ones I will move what I need to into a 4 foot 65 gallon.

These pics are from this morning still in the 2 1/2 gallon


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Mine so far are doing great in the community tank, parents are on edge but arent missing meals or suspended states of sleep. I wrapped my overflow inlet in moss mesh to prevent last weeks mishap from happening again.

Great job on the babies.

I plan on using a 55g 4 foot divided in half to breed my two pairs and when in egg state move each batch to a 20H. 
Do you get your sponge filters in bulk?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I bought a air pump and all my sponge filters from Kens Fish ( Kens Fish Home of Quality Fish Food, And Supplies At Excellent Prices. ). I like keeping the babies in as small a tank as possible because it makes it easier to feed and clean out the waste IMO.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah I gotta go get some BBS for the babies like now but I also ordered a BBS hatchery.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well I just transferred them into a 20 long so I hope they can stay there for a couple weeks. I am guessing there are over 200 in there.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well I just moved them into the 35 long so thought I would post a couple new pics, they sure grow fast.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Nicely done Archer!! So what have you been feeding them along the way?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well I have been feeding them freshly hatched BBS and for the last 3-4 days I have been mixing in some frozen BBS. I know most dont recomend more than 3 feedings per day but I try to feed 4-5 times a day. I have been doing at least 2 WC's of about 30%-50% every day


----------

